# Chickens- Mites, worms or what?!? Please help



## Magee (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 2 isa browns (Ginger and Three), 4 australorps and 2 khaki campbells in an outside run (rather large but fenced in). The two isa browns are at the bottom of the pecking order, and suffer because of it. The have both recently lots a lot of weight and condition, but I cannot identify the cause (sorry if the pics are gross).








The four black chooks have some breast feather loss and the occasional red patch, but otherwise seem healthy.
















The worst of the black chooks





Three is the bottom of the pecking order, and is very timid



Also has a very pasty butt









Recent feather loss near crop, and wings are very scraggly.



One of the red patches, now looking at Ginger











All chickens have healthy red crops and combs.

I really don't know what is the matter with them. We have ordered both worm pills and mite dust, which are on their way.
N.B. Both ducks are in fine health, and we have been having days of 30*C (86*F), but they have a pond and fresh water. Please help!


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 18, 2012)

unfortunately chooks do tend to beat each other up. try having several food dishes to reduce fights.they are all hens?


----------



## someday (Oct 18, 2012)

mmm they do look they have been fighting a little but there doesn't seem to be any cuts 
there is a chicken forum i used awhile back for my duck to confirm what he was doing was for a specific reason just search "backyard chickens" in google and try them goodluck.


----------



## Reptilez123 (Oct 18, 2012)

i used to have guinea fowls that use to beat up my chooks and thats what it would look like


----------



## wokka (Oct 18, 2012)

They look pretty healthy to me. if you think they have mites you could give them a dose of ivermectin which will treat may internal and external parasites.


----------

